# The Ants Were Movin' Kinda Slow Today



## quads (Dec 18, 2009)

The sun was shining, the temp hit 10°F ABOVE ZERO, and I knew then it was time to head for the woods.

Yes indeed, the ants were a teensy bit sluggish.







The length of my rounds varies even more than they usually do, when the tree is partially hidden in the snow!






I sure love that old maul.






When the loggers salvaged the trees that were uprooted by the tornado in 2004, they left a lot of these. Some of them are hollow, some of them are punk, but most of them are good yet for firewood. I can get a round or two out of all of them, or some, like this 12-14 inch diameter one, are 10 feet long. I'll be cutting this one up one of these days.






I know this one is rotten just by looking at it and it's almost all a big old burl anyway. It's final resting state is as you see it here.






This one was in good shape and made two nice rounds.






I got a lot of good firewood out of those two rounds.






Headin' back to the fire! The narrow trails are just right for an ATV and nothing more.






Burnin' on the right and stackin' on the left. If I cut again tomorrow, I'll have to make a few more stacks in the woods. I'm out of room again, for now.


----------



## rdust (Dec 18, 2009)

Great pictures as always, keep them coming!


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 18, 2009)

Ya just cant stay out of that bush hey Quads.  Cant blame ya. Keep keeping life simple and thanks for the pics.
N of 60


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Dec 18, 2009)

Great Pics - I love the sled behind your quad!


----------



## quads (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks!  It's good exercise for an old fat guy like me, and combines my love of taking pictures and making firewood.

As for the sled, I had it in the junkpile.  I'm kind of glad I rescued it.  It's been around at least since the early 1970s.  It almost went with the junk dealer twice, but I kept hanging onto it.  This is probably the first time it's been used in 20 years.  It doesn't haul nearly as much as my little wood trailer, but it's fun because it's something different to drag around.  I think I could get around on the trails pretty easy with the trailer now, since I packed the trails good, but I will continue to play with the sled for awhile.

I almost forgot to post this important picture!  In the last picture above, you can see a blue extension cord stretched across.  That cord is for Tigger and Pooh.  They are guarding my woodpile during the holidays:


----------



## bogydave (Dec 18, 2009)

Great pictures.

Love the ants Picture
, not sure they're dead though, we have the big carpenter ants here & is below zero for months  & they survive.

From the  pics of the stumps, 
 I thought the snow was real deep the year they got cut. 

Tornado, OH MY. 
Don't got them here in Alaska, & I'm glad


----------



## quads (Dec 18, 2009)

Nope, those ants are definitely not dead.  If you were to bring them in the house, in a few hours they'd be running around like new!


----------



## billb3 (Dec 18, 2009)

I like to sprinkle Sevin on them  in the Winter.
They never move again.
No bees to harm.
Not too many birds looking for ants.


----------



## iceman (Dec 18, 2009)

you never cover your wood???


----------



## quads (Dec 19, 2009)

iceman said:
			
		

> you never cover your wood???


Never ever.


----------



## Pagey (Dec 19, 2009)

Great pics as always, quads.  Carpenter ants are hearty creatures.  Insects amaze me.  They're almost like a virus.  The can sort of go dormant and then revive when conditions are more favorable.  They'll probably long outlast us volatile mammals.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 19, 2009)

iceman said:
			
		

> you never cover your wood???



He's so far ahead, his great-grand kids aren't gonna be cold.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 19, 2009)

I wouldn't trust Tigger and Pooh to what my wood pile. :lol:


----------



## quads (Dec 20, 2009)

billb3 said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!  That's part of the plan.  And the neighbors' great-grand kids, and my friends' great-grand kids, and .............


----------



## quads (Dec 20, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I wouldn't trust Tigger and Pooh to what my wood pile. :lol:


Pooh does ok, but Tigger is usually asleep on the job (especially when it's windy, he lays down).


----------



## quads (Dec 20, 2009)

Yesterday's stack, another one in the woods since the yard is filled up again!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 21, 2009)

Quads I heard if you dip those little guys in chocolate and freeze then eat your wood  will never get punky!

zap


----------



## quads (Dec 21, 2009)

Not enough meat on them for me!


----------



## Skier76 (Dec 21, 2009)

Great pics quads. Gives desk jockeys like me something to drool at.


----------

